# Dojo Loaches with a Jack Dempsey



## pitterpatti (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi, I just acquired a beautiful 6 inch Jack Dempsey Male with a 30 gallon tank purchase.

I have a dojo loach tank with a nice big piece of driftwood in it where the dojos typically hang out. The dojos are big......8 inches easy and big as my thumb. I have a couple less than 8 inches though. 

My dojos are very active though, especially at night.

Do you think it would be okay to try this Jack Dempsey in that tank with the Dojos? I guess their defense would be to hide in the sand. I could watch them and give the jack its own cave?

then.......I have peacock eels - 3. Could move them to another tank. They hang with the dojos and all get along great. They


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

How big is the dojo tank?


----------

